# TechSession 7.0 at B&M Racing



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I know there's another intermediate session coming up, and those of you on the distribution list will be notified.

Steve have again, graciously offered up the lifts at B&M Racing for another one of our TechSessions. I figure we take some time off to decompress from Bimmerfest and our late flury of TechSessions (we've had 3 so far in 3 months, and I'm STILL sore from the last one).

Date and location has been set. Sunday May 25th at B&M Racing. Please check your SoCalTechSession distribution list for further information and attendee list.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *I know there's another intermediate session coming up, and those of you on the distribution list will be notified.
> 
> Steve have again, graciously offered up the lifts at B&M Racing for another one of our TechSessions. I figure we take some time off to decompress from Bimmerfest and our late flury of TechSessions (we've had 3 so far in 3 months, and I'm STILL sore from the last one).
> 
> Date and location has been set. Sunday May 25th at B&M Racing. Please check your SoCalTechSession distribution list for further information and attendee list. *


WooHoo!

Thanks Steve! :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Good Stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Perfect - one week after the Vegas driving school!

Thanks Steve for hosting it! :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey HACK, is this when you'll try the shifter on Sam's e30 M3?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> *Hey HACK, is this when you'll try the shifter on Sam's e30 M3? *


I think I invited Sam but he never signed up. But if he's still interested I'll surely install his B&M there. Would LOVE to see his concours winning E30 M3.

Do you know if he's coming to B'fest?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *I think I invited Sam but he never signed up. But if he's still interested I'll surely install his B&M there. Would LOVE to see his concours winning E30 M3.
> 
> Do you know if he's coming to B'fest? *


I know he knows about it. I'll send him an e-mail on both topics.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Date has been changed. Steve just informed me that the 25th weekend is Memorial Day weekend and he'll be out of town. We will have to decide whether the 17th or the 31st work better for everyone.

I'll send out a new reminder or poll for everyone on the SCTS list.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Anybody out there need some cure for curb rash? Let me know and I can notify Onsite Wheel Reconditioning.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *Anybody out there need some cure for curb rash? Let me know and I can notify Onsite Wheel Reconditioning.  *


 I still have a wheel that needs repair.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *Anybody out there need some cure for curb rash? Let me know and I can notify Onsite Wheel Reconditioning.  *


I got another, relatively small valet incident on one of the front wheels - depending on cost, I may or may not get it fixed.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *I got another, relatively small valet incident on one of the front wheels - depending on cost, I may or may not get it fixed.     *


Exactly why I try to avoid valet parking like the plague except where unavoidable...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> *Hey HACK, is this when you'll try the shifter on Sam's e30 M3? *


By the way, installed the B&M unit in Sam's E30 M3. I gotta say, I used to have some misgivings about how B&M designed one single unit to be used on so many different platforms...Not anymore.

That thing fits like a GLOVE. Sam left with a big @ss smile on his face. That E30 M3 was the most awesome car I've ever driven...I was blasting down the street in first gear, hitting 5,000 RPM and looked on the Tach, and just grinned ear to ear because I still have about 4,000 RPM left.

Maybe in a few years I'll start looking for an E30 M3 project car. :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Son was looking forward to our next Tech Session, so I'll notify him. I think RKT BMR was also looking to get some wheel work done.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *Son was looking forward to our next Tech Session, so I'll notify him. I think RKT BMR was also looking to get some wheel work done. *


Yup... I'm bringing my UUC SSK down with me too. It's really pissed at me, having sat in the garage for over six months now without getting any action. If HACK has enough time, I'd like some assistance getting that baby in as well.

Confirming that we're meeting up on the 31st, right?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

RKT BMR said:


> *Yup... I'm bringing my UUC SSK down with me too. It's really pissed at me, having sat in the garage for over six months now without getting any action. If HACK has enough time, I'd like some assistance getting that baby in as well.
> 
> Confirming that we're meeting up on the 31st, right? *


Yep. Access to a lift will make this job 10X easier.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *Son was looking forward to our next Tech Session, so I'll notify him. I think RKT BMR was also looking to get some wheel work done. *


Please tell him the finish on one of my wheels is flaking...


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *Exactly why I try to avoid valet parking like the plague except where unavoidable... *


Yeah, can't really avoid it on Sunset Blvd.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> *Yeah, can't really avoid it on Sunset Blvd.   *


I usually self-park at that lot a block west of the Cat Club and Whiskey, on the north side of the street. The lot behind the Viper room usually lets me park myself as well, though getting out of that one can be a pain.

Of course, if you need to be parking farther east, there's more trouble finding something.


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

so... are these tech sessions freebies?
i'm looking to buy some UUC v.2 springs to lower my car...
would i be able to lower my car with the help of bimmerfest members for free?
or pay a nominal fee?
buy some beer? (i'd gladly do this anyway)


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

XKxRome0ox said:


> *so... are these tech sessions freebies?
> i'm looking to buy some UUC v.2 springs to lower my car...
> would i be able to lower my car with the help of bimmerfest members for free?
> or pay a nominal fee?
> buy some beer? (i'd gladly do this anyway) *


The goal for these TechSession is to gather like minded BMW enthusiasts to share in knowledge of the marquee and socialize while helping each other work on their cars. You are required to bring a helping hand and a willingness to get dirty. We don't do work for free, YOU must get involved...Some of the more technically savvy members will help you along the installation as well as supervise and give you pointers.

Most importantly, bring an easy going attitude and that's usually payment enough for us. But if you ARE showing up to install the springs, please let us know ahead of time so we can reserve some spring compressors and bring the right tools, because special tools are required.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *
> Most importantly, bring an easy going attitude and that's usually payment enough for us. But if you ARE showing up to install the springs, please let us know ahead of time so we can reserve some spring compressors and bring the right tools, because special tools are required. *


If you think I'm going to haul THE spring compressor from Temecula to the Valley, you're crazy. :loco:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *If you think I'm going to haul THE spring compressor from Temecula to the Valley, you're crazy. :loco: *


KWiK's compressor seems to work well...Also, if Romeo's car needs the springs I'd figure HE should be responsible for securing the compressor, no?


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

So is the date May 31st?


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

HACK, et. al. --

I'll be coming down from NoCal, and as such do not want to haul the weight of my tools (not to mention that cool low rear, elevated front OG look -- I've given up my membership in the local Scotts Valley Crips chapter  ) all the way with me. I have no doubt that there will be more than enough of the basic tools there necessary for my jobs, but I just wanted to make sure that showing up tool-empty-handed would be neither a problem, nor looked poorly upon :dunno:

I'll compensate with a cooler full of brewskies from the local micros :thumbup:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

RKT BMR said:


> *HACK, et. al. --
> 
> I'll be coming down from NoCal, and as such do not want to haul the weight of my tools (not to mention that cool low rear, elevated front OG look -- I've given up my membership in the local Scotts Valley Crips chapter  ) all the way with me. I have no doubt that there will be more than enough of the basic tools there necessary for my jobs, but I just wanted to make sure that showing up tool-empty-handed would be neither a problem, nor looked poorly upon :dunno:
> 
> I'll compensate with a cooler full of brewskies from the local micros :thumbup: *


:thumbup: See you on the 31st!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Mdk330i said:


> *So is the date May 31st? *


Yes David, we moved it to the 31st to accomodate Steve (who's hosting the session).

Take a day off man, come join us!


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

RKT BMR said:


> *
> 
> I'll compensate with a cooler full of brewskies from the local micros :thumbup: *


That will surely make us forget your "uncoolness" for not bringing your tools!


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *That will surely make us forget your "uncoolness" for not bringing your tools!   *


Of course, that's the secret plot... er... idea, I mean.

Bring something very cold (begins to offset the lack of "cool" by showing up with no tools). Add in the drugging factor. Throw in some good cheer, and before you know it my buds are a bunch of sloppy drunks, can't even remember my name, and become very compliant and believing as I claim HACK's tools are mine, and *he* came empty-handed! :yikes:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

RKT BMR said:


> *Bring something very cold (begins to offset the lack of "cool" by showing up with no tools). Add in the drugging factor. Throw in some good cheer, and before you know it my buds are a bunch of sloppy drunks, can't even remember my name, and become very compliant and believing as I claim HACK's tools are mine, and he came empty-handed! :yikes:
> 
> *


Hmmm, you MUST have attended previous Tech Sessions!   :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *Hmmm, you MUST have attended previous Tech Sessions!   :rofl: :rofl: *


You might think, eh? 'course, as you probably know, I've never been to one -- it's a bit of a drive for me. However, I've closely followed the banter here from previous sessions to have become expert on the libations component of the TS protocol 

Speaking of which, I have permission from the "boss" to go (those season passes to Paramount's Great America for the whole fam didn't hurt :bigpimp: ), so I'm definitely confirmed. Given that I'm not just driving a few blocks or across the valley as most of you are, I have some more detailed logistics to nail down in advance, so a few more details on the day would help. Here's my current plan:
Leave NoCal Friday afternoon. Arrive LA 9ish, at cheapo motel near B&M. Collapse.
Arrive at B&M approx 1 hr early, with newspaper. This will allow the motor, tranny, brakes, and other parts to cool off before we get started (again, I'll be staying as close as possible to B&M, so I won't be driving far in the morning). Hang out with caffeine/starbucks IV in right arm, reading paper with left hand. Wait for arrival of "gang", by which time I should be fully awake and brain spun up to operating RPM.
Greet, swap stories, generally mill about; after several hours of this, the wheel guy shows up and we are all reminded of why we are there. After all, he's there to do real business.
Apply, rinse, repeat. OOPS! I mean, tinker, work, drink, repeat.
Food figures in somewhere.
Session concludes, probably late afternoon. Dave heads back north, on the 5, with 5 hours to check out the new short shifter (thanks, HACK!). Online friendships further strengthened and new ones made, it has been a most successful, worthwhile trip.
Now, to pull this off, there are just two details I'm missing at this point: What time do we start, and what is B&M's address?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

RKT BMR said:


> *What time do we start, and what is B&M's address? *


People usually start showing up at around 10:00am. Most likely Steve will be there a little early, so if you're there early you can ask him for a quick plant tour...It's an eye opener!

Location:

9142 Independence Ave, 
Chatsworth, CA 91311


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

The HACK said:


> *The goal for these TechSession is to gather like minded BMW enthusiasts to share in knowledge of the marquee and socialize while helping each other work on their cars. You are required to bring a helping hand and a willingness to get dirty. We don't do work for free, YOU must get involved...Some of the more technically savvy members will help you along the installation as well as supervise and give you pointers.
> 
> Most importantly, bring an easy going attitude and that's usually payment enough for us. But if you ARE showing up to install the springs, please let us know ahead of time so we can reserve some spring compressors and bring the right tools, because special tools are required. *


for sure.. i am always willing to learn and help out

i was just wondering what these tech sessions consisted of
since i'm new around here
i've watched and helped my friends lower my old integra...
so i _know_ the basics of it.. but would not dare to try it by myself
when i lowered my integra in my friend's home garage... we used vices to clamp the springs and compress them... really ghetto way to do it

has anyone lowered their cars during a tech session?

if lowering a car is not normally done at the tech sessions, i'll just take it to a shop and get it done
i don't want to monopolize the session time with my car


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *People usually start showing up at around 10:00am. Most likely Steve will be there a little early, so if you're there early you can ask him for a quick plant tour...It's an eye opener!*


Way cool... I'll even bribe him with a starbucks!

This just in: Kurt's decided to join us as well, and will be coming down with me. Probably not bringing his own car (Phoenix Yellow M coupe), but will make that decision at the last minute.

I'm having a mini version of bimmerfest excitement! Really looking forward to getting together with you guys... :thumbup:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

XKxRome0ox said:


> *for sure.. i am always willing to learn and help out
> 
> i was just wondering what these tech sessions consisted of
> since i'm new around here
> ...


What do you mean by "lowering" our cars? We've had one session where we installed sports springs and new struts/shocks. :dunno:

Search for "Tech Session" or "Hack Session" here and you'll find some idea as to what is usually done at these sessions...It's pretty inpromptu and most of the time, we only have a short list of things to do and ended up doing much more than that.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Boy, I feel like I'm being a pest, but WTF:

Anyone bringing an oil extractor? I could use an oil change too...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

RKT BMR said:


> *Boy, I feel like I'm being a pest, but WTF:
> 
> Anyone bringing an oil extractor? I could use an oil change too... *


Drop me an email the week before and I'll bring mine...


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *Drop me an email the week before and I'll bring mine... *


Thanks, Dan. You're golden :angel:

Don't suppose you supply the BMW 5W30 as well...

Naaaaaahhhh, that would be asking too much


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

The HACK said:


> *What do you mean by "lowering" our cars? We've had one session where we installed sports springs and new struts/shocks. :dunno:
> *


by lowering .. i meant installing springs that will drop the height of the car

i'll look through the post tech session threads


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

RKT BMR said:


> *Thanks, Dan. You're golden :angel:
> 
> Don't suppose you supply the BMW 5W30 as well...
> 
> Naaaaaahhhh, that would be asking too much  *


I COULD bring BMW 5W30, but it'll cost you $4.00 per bottle.:thumbup:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

SONET said:


> *Stuka: At least your side airbags didn't go off and your suspension wasn't ruined like that guy with the M3 who posted a similar experience here a week or so ago. Not only that but you were having fun when it happened heh.
> 
> --SONET *


What I should have done was to make the same turn in instead of feeding slightly more lock, but dammit, I wanted to get closer to the apex like the book had said.

The front wheel curb happened a long time ago.

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Call me crazy but I'd like to be in the car one time when you're performing these stunts just to see how you pull them off. 

If that ever happens remind me to bring my Depends diapers. 

--SONET


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Curbed*



Stuka said:


> *Sigh, how's this for living up to my DFL reputation.
> 
> I approached this corner near work as I always did, remembering about the "if you are 10" away from the apex, you are 7" too far from it" in the "Secret of Solo Racing," I:
> 
> ...


Dude.... sidewalks and curbs are not the same as rumble strips and burms on the track....  (even if you did imagine the red and white paint all over them  )


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

SONET said:


> *Call me crazy but I'd like to be in the car one time when you're performing these stunts just to see how you pull them off.
> 
> If that ever happens remind me to bring my Depends diapers.
> 
> --SONET *


:wow: :eeps:  Dude, you're :loco: :loco: :slap:

Do you have life insurance at least? :angel:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Stuka said:


> *Anchor Steam will do very nicely.:thumbup: :bigpimp:
> *


Anchor and Sierra Nevada. :thumbup:

The porter's mine though, mine I say! :drink: :flipoff:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Well, I know what I'm doing at TS 7.0!  I am getting new headlight lenses today (mine are pitted like crazy), installing them, then installing X-Pel covers, and if Kaz and Vince can help out, install the Euro city/driving lights... I've only had those sitting around for a year now... :eeps: :eeps:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

If I can manage to get over there, I'll help out whomever needs help, in whatever way I can, and hope that someone will work with me to isolate my (swaybar? endlink?) squeaks and clunks.

That's it for my agenda.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I need to lube my rear swaybar bushings if time permits. I think I've decided against installing my horns. 

--SONET


----------



## phrider (May 6, 2002)

SONET said:


> *I think I've decided against installing my horns.
> 
> --SONET *


 Why no horns? Not now or not never?


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

I unfortunately won't be there. Couldn't get the day off. Have fun. I wish I could be there to ride in RKT BMR's car.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

HACKmeister, can you please print out the TIS for replacing the headlight lens covers? I tried looking it up on my TIS CD, but the page came up empty - I must be doing something wrong.  :dunno:

BTW, SONET, I got the parts for a LOT less than what you paid at Crevier. Let me know if you need parts from now on, I've got the right hookup at Center BMW!  :bigpimp:


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

I am coming prepared for Son to work on my wheel and for brake/clutch fluid flush.

I am also ready for oil change and could install the senders from the LeatherZ kit, but this could wait.

Matt


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> *HACKmeister, can you please print out the TIS for replacing the headlight lens covers? I tried looking it up on my TIS CD, but the page came up empty - I must be doing something wrong.  :dunno:
> 
> BTW, SONET, I got the parts for a LOT less than what you paid at Crevier. Let me know if you need parts from now on, I've got the right hookup at Center BMW!  :bigpimp: *


You can buy the headlight lense covers seperately?! I need two sets!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> *HACKmeister, can you please print out the TIS for replacing the headlight lens covers? I tried looking it up on my TIS CD, but the page came up empty - I must be doing something wrong.  :dunno:
> 
> BTW, SONET, I got the parts for a LOT less than what you paid at Crevier. Let me know if you need parts from now on, I've got the right hookup at Center BMW!  :bigpimp: *


I bet if you do a search for installing angel eyes on the e46, you'll get a few sets of instructions on how to remove the lenses.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

mwette said:


> *
> I am also ready for oil change and could install the senders from the LeatherZ kit, but this could wait.
> *


It's possible to install the senders without draining the oil. It's been done before. The top sender doesn't even drip any oil (though it's a b1tch to get to on a 330).

I wouldn't recommend trying to do a gauge install from scratch at a TS, though. It's more time consuming than you might think. I had mine all pre-fabbed (fully wired/socketed gauge assembly, assembled wiring harness, etc. from when I had it in my car, all of which took several hours) and it still took a couple of hours to get it into Raffi's car.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *You can buy the headlight lense covers seperately?! I need two sets! *


Yes you can. I paid $32 + tax for each side at Center BMW. 

EDIT: I called Savage BMW before going to Center BMW, and they quoted me $36.12 including tax. They did not have them in stock, though...:thumbdwn:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> *Yes you can. I paid $32 + tax for each side at Center BMW.
> 
> EDIT: I called Savage BMW before going to Center BMW, and they quoted me $36.12 including tax. They did not have them in stock, though...:thumbdwn: *


About the same price after BMWCCA discounts.

Let me know what the part numbers are, I may just order them from Circle/Pacific and include all the fog light parts and a new set of rotors/OEM pads for the missus.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Part #s 63 12 8 382 191 (left cover) and 63 12 8 382 192 (right cover). Why don't you want to get them from Center BMW? Save tax/pay shipping? :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *Part #s 63 12 8 382 191 (left cover) and 63 12 8 382 192 (right cover). Why don't you want to get them from Center BMW? Save tax/pay shipping? :dunno: *


It's usually cheaper to go with Circle if you're already putting in an order with Circle... then they just lump everything in the same shipment. Which is what I think he's planning to do. Otherwise, for small purchases, local works better.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Yep. I figure I'd need two of each cover, a set of 323Ci rotors and OEM Jurid pads, the rear fog parts, along with a handful of oil filters...might as well order them from Circle and save tax and only pay one shipping.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

I got the B & M unit. I didn't know it was that easy.

I also got the Rogue unit, sort of unintentionally. I was trying to get the WSR to use with the B&M kit. It was back ordered and I called Ben at RE to see if it would come in soon enough to get it if I over nighted it - and told him why. After he heard why I was in a hurry, he offered me a deal I couldn't pass up to show off his recently redesigned kit to a group of fanatics.

So now I have two.  And no idea what to do about it. I am thinking about installing the Rogue unit this weekend and swapping it for the B & M kit in a few months so I can give a real comparison. Or doing it the other way around, but it seems like a lot of locals have the B & M kit.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

WTF? I've been asking him for MONTHS for an evaluation of his kit, I even offered to pay. 

By the way, the Rogue unit is a lot harder to install and WILL require dropping the transmission. Figure a 2-3 hour job.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Do we have time to do it? My understanding is that he just started getting the kits in with the new design. It showed up about five minutes ago.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

We have time for the B&M unit definitely. Don't know for sure about the Rogue unit.

If you want to try it, we can install the B&M unit first, and you can try that out for a few month, and then we can swap in the Rogue unit at the next TS.

Keep in mind though, the Rogue WSR that comes with the Octane kit does not work with any other short shift kits.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

I know about the WSR incompatibility. At the very least, I will bring it with for comparison purposes. Maybe I can get in the way- I mean "help" when you do Rkt Bmr's so I can see what it takes to switch them. Of course, if one is 20 mins and one is 3 hours, I suppose the jobs are not all that similar.

Hack, check your e-mail.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm getting the Bimmerworld brake cooling duct and caliper guide pins shipped to me via UPS ground today...Should receive it one business day TOO LATE for TS 7.0.  

We'll have to schedule another TS at my pad to install the brake cooling ducts!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Can't wait to see your new car rwg!


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Good point! I haven't brought this car anywhere but Bimmerfest yet - and I had to leave early from there. :thumbdwn: 

Not only will it make it's premier appearance, it is available for test drives for anyone that wants to compare e36/e46 or whatever.  

You just have to promise not to blame me if it starts flame wars. :angel:

All test drives must be conducted before :drink: to avoid :bs: and such.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

rwg said:


> *
> 
> Not only will it make it's premier appearance, it is available for test drives for anyone that wants to compare e36/e46 or whatever.
> 
> ...


Can I get first dibs? :bigpimp: Pretty please? :bigpimp:


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Sure. You just have to promise not to hurt it. And promise to try and remember that you aren't on the track.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *
> Project confirmed:
> 
> UUC SSK (RKT BMR)
> ...


Install front license plate holder for Steve.
Install rear bumper "clips" for Steve.
Install rear SS lines for Steve.

Install new headlight covers (me).
Install Euro city lights (me).
Try to figure out why the brake lights on my track trailer don't work (yes, I will bring my trailer for everyone to admire!  ).
Try to get some more negative camber up front (as much as the stock setup will allow).

I might think of more projects later...  :angel:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

rwg said:


> *Sure. You just have to promise not to hurt it. And promise to try and remember that you aren't on the track.  *


  

j/k :angel:  I promise to take care of your baby.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *
> 
> j/k :angel:  I promise to take care of your baby.  *


Well, it's not like I don't drive it to the best of my ability. It's just that your ability is in a different stratosphere than mine is.

Try not to bend the sheet metal. If anything mechanical breaks, I will at least be in the right crowd to diagnose it.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

rwg said:


> *
> ...If anything mechanical breaks, I will at least be in the right crowd to diagnose it.  *


:bustingup


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *:bustingup *


Yeah, we can at least say "Yep, it's broke."


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Paul and/or Scott, meeting time tomorrow? Does 8:45 sound about right? Or would you rather just meet at B&M since there are so few southerners coming?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

rwg said:


> *Paul and/or Scott, meeting time tomorrow? Does 8:45 sound about right? Or would you rather just meet at B&M since there are so few southerners coming? *


Meeting up at Paul's is fine with me. With just the 3 of us, as soon as we're all there, we can hit the road.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

rwg: 8:45 is good. Do you remember how to get there?

As for offering people to drive your car like that... that's really cool of you to do. I'll definately take you up on the offer. :thumbup: :angel:

--SONET


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

I have the directions from the mail list. As for the car - it's just a car and it's insured. You guys aren't going to hurt it. At least, that's the plan.  

Besides, it's the least I can do in exchange for the technical help I get from the tech sessions.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey HACK -

Are we still going to photo-archive undercarriages while we have use of the lift?

(I want to show mine off  :angel: )


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> *Hey HACK -
> 
> Are we still going to photo-archive undercarriages while we have use of the lift?
> 
> (I want to show mine off  :angel: ) *


Yep. I asked Emission to bring his X5. We should have a decent mixture of E46, E36, M models, X5s, Z3s and Z4s.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> *Hey HACK -
> 
> Are we still going to photo-archive undercarriages while we have use of the lift?
> 
> (I want to show mine off  :angel: ) *


Ooooh! I can show off the big gash in mine.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *Ooooh! I can show off the big gash in mine.  *


Cool. You can show your gash and I can show where NOT to put a jack on the e36 platform - and I have many great spots to demonstrate what happens when you DO put a jack in these spots :thumbup: (courtesy of the original owner  )


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Do we have any E30 owners and MINI owners coming by? Also any 5 series (or dare I dream, 7 series)? I told Leif a while back that there's another one this weekend, he MIGHT bring the MINI...I also told Sam but that was a long time ago, I don't know if he'll remember.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Moderator, can you split this thread into two, starting from mwette's last post?

Thanks, I don't want all the pre-TS chatter to clutter up all the B&M praises. :thumbup: 

Big thanks to B&M, Steve and Bob, and all those of you who attended!


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

So many people to thank...
HACK, for his TechSession leadership, and for putting in my UUC SS for me... I thought he was just going to help, but he did most of the work, so I had the luxury of jabbering with the gang :thumbup:
Steve and the gang at B&M Racing... I'm still disbelieving these guys let us use their lifts. And it didn't end there: Sodas, some munchies, and other stuff I won't get in to. You guys are DA BOMB!
Kaz, for, well, being Kaz. Always fun to talk to, and learn something new. Love you're homegrown putty-knife-turned-door-panel-remover. I'm gonna make one.
Kaz again, for running me down to pick up half a tank of 101 octane racing fuel. The RKT BMR was never so mean! More on that in a seperate posting...
Son -- a true artisan! My curb-munched wheel looks as good as new. I didn't think it could be done.
The rest of the SoCal 'fest gang, for being such a great bunch to hang with.
I had a really good time, and that alone would have made the trip worth it. Getting the SS in, trying out race fuel, fixing my exhaust rattle/buzz, breathing new life into my RR wheel -- that was all gravy. With company (Kurt Martin came along), the 5 hour trip from NorCal wasn't any big deal, so I'll be repeating this trek for another TS at B&M. Perhaps we could arrange to plan one of the fun drives you guys do from time to time on the same weekend as the TS (TS on Sat, drive on Sun).

Anyway, :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

